# Programmi predefiniti

## skypjack

Avrei una domanda:

usando il mio pc, mi sono imbattuto più volte nel problema che non sono definiti nel sistema programmi predefiniti per certe azioni, ad esempio usando il plugin per firefox per aprire file pdf anzichè scaricarli, mi arriva un messaggio che mi dice di non trovare il programma predefinito per aprire tali file...

Qualcuno sa aiutarmi?

----------

## daniel979

installa acrobat reader con la use flag nsplugin

il pacchetto è app-text/acroread

purtroppo è solo in inglese.

ciao

----------

## Kernel78

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Avrei una domanda:
> 
> usando il mio pc, mi sono imbattuto più volte nel problema che non sono definiti nel sistema programmi predefiniti per certe azioni

 

Il problema è che solo tu puoi sapere quale uso farai della tua macchina e quindi quale sw ti serve per aprire quali file ...

Se non installi blender probabilmente non potrai aprire i .blend, se non installi un player video non potrai vederti i filmati, se non installi un player audio non potrai ascoltare musica e così via ...

Queste sono scelte che può fare solo chi usa la macchina in questione ...

----------

## lavish

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## skypjack

Per spiegarmi, io vengo da una lunga esperienza con Debian e ricordo che su quel sistema avevo link del tipo "editor" che mi definivano l'editor di sistema e così via per il lettore pdf, lettore musicale, etc, etc, etc...

Su Gentoo devo dedurre non esista una cosa del genere?

----------

## .:chrome:.

scusa, ma tanto per cominciare dovresti iniziare a dire quale Window Manager usi

Linux è sempre Linux, sia che usi debian, che Gentoo, che quello che vuoi

quelle che cerchi tu sono impostazioni del Window manager, certamente non del kernel.

----------

## skypjack

Linux è sempre Linux, ma slackware è diversa da Debian che è diversa da Gentoo che è diversa da Suse, etc, etc...

Che dici mai? Non c'entra il wm, su Debian usavo riga di comando!! Neanche c'era X, secondo te che wm usavo?

----------

## Gremo

acroread è un mattone rispetto a evince (gnome) o kpdf (kde). Scusa se te lo chiedo, ma non conviene (vista la velocità di apertura di questi programmi) configurare firefox in modo che faccia partire il programma quando clicchi su un link pdf?

A me, sotto windows, l'helper di acrobat rallenta tantissimo l'apertura dei pdf, infatti vorrei disabilitarlo ma non so come   :Embarassed:   :Sad: 

----------

## mambro

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Non c'entra il wm, su Debian usavo riga di comando!! Neanche c'era X, secondo te che wm usavo?

 

Neanche c'era X e avevi firefox che apriva i pdf? Caspita.. comunque risulta anche a me che la definizione delle applicazioni predefinite per aprire un determinato file dipenda dal windows manager. D'altronde da linea di comando dai nomeprogramma nomefile e quindi nn serve definire delle applicazioni predefinite..

----------

## Kind_of_blue

se usi Gnome, quello che cerchi lo ottieni "cliccando" con il tasto destro sul file del tipo che vuoi riassociare ... scegliendo "proprierties" ... linguetta "open with" e scegliendo l'applicazione da usare ... o dall'elenco che ti da ... o inserendo la riga di comando corretta.

Da quel momento quel tipo di file sarà aperto da quell'applicazione.

Altri WM usano metodi diversi ... e non c'è bisogno di inacidirsi ... basta rispondere puntualmente a chi ti chiede chiarimenti per riuscire a darti una mano ... e non farti avere risposte che non ti si adattano.

----------

## Luca89

Io sono d'accordo con chi sostiene che le "applicazioni predefinite" vengono decise dall'ambiente desktop che si sta usando. Non vedo perchÃ© deve essere diverso da distribuzione a distribuzione.

----------

## federico

Come aprivi i pdf in firefox da shell senza X? Voglio farlo anche io!

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *federico wrote:*   

> Come aprivi i pdf in firefox da shell senza X? Voglio farlo anche io!

 mouser ne aveva parlato tempo fa: [MULTI-TIP] Using Framebuffer for Fun and Profit.

Ciao.

----------

## federico

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Come aprivi i pdf in firefox da shell senza X? Voglio farlo anche io! mouser ne aveva parlato tempo fa: [MULTI-TIP] Using Framebuffer for Fun and Profit.
> 
> Ciao.

 

Assssiii... ora me lo ricordo!

----------

## skypjack

Ora, io cercherò di non dare risposte acide, ma davanti ad un commento del genere:

```
Neanche c'era X e avevi firefox che apriva i pdf? Caspita..
```

Che devo dire? A parte che ti hanno risposto, ma ad ogni modo non intendevo (come è ovvio capire, ma evidentemente a qualcuno certe cose vanno spiegate) che aprivo i pdf nell shell, ma che su uno dei server Debian della ditta dove ho lavorato per due anni prima di licenziarmi ed andare all'università (server, ergo inutilità di X e desktop vari quando si sa usare la shell) esisteva appunto questa "logica" di riferimenti per cui chiamando ad esempio "editor" referenziavo direttamente l'editor predefinito di sistema (chiaramente, lo potevo scegliere e cambiare a mio piacimento, non vorrei essere frainteso, visto quanto già successo) e così via era possibile farlo ANCHE con programmi per leggere pdf (ovviamente questo non lo avevo impostato, a che pro?) e altri mille programmi...

Nessuno ha esperienza di Debian, qua? Non so come spiegarmi altrimenti...

Ad ogni modo, ringrazio chi ha dato una risposta sensata e cercherò di adattarmi al wm in uso nella speranza di farlo funzionare correttamente. Ringrazio anche chi ha voluto fare non so se lo sbruffone o lo spiritoso (anche se poteva risparmiarselo) per averci provato, magari la prossima volta prima di parlare...

----------

## Kernel78

Non sono sicuro di aver capito la tua problematica ma per impostare un programma predefinito per alcune applicazioni si può fare una cosa simile

```
editor=vi

alias editor='$editor'
```

in questo modo il comando

```
editor prova
```

aprirà con vi il file prova e cambiando il contenuto della variabile editor andiamo a cambiare l'editor usato (se metto nano userò nano).

Ti imposti le variabili e gli alias in un file e fai in modo che vengano impostati al login del tuo utente.

Se tu vuoi che il tuo ambiente grafico sappia quale programma deve usare per aprire un determinato file devi configurarlo opportunamente ma dovresti dirci quale sistema grafico usi per avere il nostro aiuto.

Rimanendo dubbioso riguardo al tuo problema ti saluto, sperando di esserti stato utile ...

----------

## skypjack

Ok...

La tua soluzione (che scemo a non averci pensato) è forse quella che più si avvicina all'originale a cui pensavo...

Grazie dell'aiuto...

----------

## Kernel78

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Ok...
> 
> La tua soluzione (che scemo a non averci pensato) è forse quella che più si avvicina all'originale a cui pensavo...
> 
> Grazie dell'aiuto...

 

Figurati.

Mi toglieresti una soddisfazione ? Non riesco a capire quale sia il tuo problema  :Confused: 

Tu hai fatto riferimento a qualcosa che in debian veniva utilizzato in shell (e mi sembra di capire che la mia proposta ci sia avvicini) ma facevi un esempio di apertura di pdf (ovviamente non in shell) e la cosa mi lascia parecchia confusione ...

Il tuo problema era avere la funzionalità che ho proposto nella shell (e hai fornito un esempio fuorviante) o vuoi impostare un associazione tra file e programma in un ambiente grafico (e hai fornito una spiegazione furoviante) ?

Non voglio essere ironico ne altro ma onestamente io non sono riuscito a capire  :Confused: 

Grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Ok...
> 
> La tua soluzione (che scemo a non averci pensato) è forse quella che più si avvicina all'originale a cui pensavo...
> 
> Grazie dell'aiuto...

 

Ouoi anche definire in una directory nel path (ad esempio /usr/local/bin, ma anche ~/bin):

```

ln -s /usr/bin/vim     /usr/local/bin/editor

ln -s /usr/bin/firefox /usr/local/bin/browser

```

lo svantaggio di tale soluzione é che se cambi programma potrebbe cambiare di coseguenza la linea di comando relativa.

----------

## skypjack

In Debian, se non sbaglio (cosa molto probabile, ormai è passato del tempo) era una struttura di sistema (una delle tante differenza fra una distro e l'altra) che organizzava una "parco link" maneggiabili da superuser per referenziare programmi per l'intero ambiente. Ovvero: io superuser appiccicavo il link editor a vim e tutto l'ambiente chiamando editor da shell vedeva aprirsi vim. Ovviamente, se voleva nano, l'utente doveva digitare nano.

Questo, e qui ho paura di sbagliarmi, ma non ci giurerei, si estendeva anche a programmi di più alto livello, come programmi per ambienti grafici (come può essere appunto un reader per file pdf), per cui se ho uno script che all 17:36 mi si esegue e chiama, che so, pdfreader, magari mi apre xpdf o kpdf o chi cavolo ho referenziato.

Spero di averti chiarito le idee.

Era una particolarità di quel sistema che, a mio parere, poteva tornare utile per scripting multi macchina, nel senso che potevo realizzare script su una macchina Debian usando appunto tali link e portarlo su un'altra macchina Debian dove, magari, mancava vim e c'era nano, ma tanto io chiamavo editor e quindi ero certo mi si aprisse un editor e così anche per tutti gli altri componenti coinvolti.

Spero di essermi spiegato.

Grazie ancora dell'aiuto, ma credo mi rassegnerò a vivere senza!!

Ciao ciao

----------

## Kernel78

In Gentoo esiste già qualcosa di simile (es. echo $EDITOR) e richiamando le variabili in uno scripr vengono lanciati i programmi relativi (più immediato della mia soluzione visto che non serve nemmeno l'alias).

La cosa si complica se tu vuoi usare uno script per automatizzare qualcosa di simile in un ambiente grafico visto che l'accoppiata file-programma viene definita in modi che possono essere diversi (conosco bene solo KDE quindi non posso pronunciarmi con certezza) ma soprattutto non ne comprendo il motivo.

Se voglio aprire un file in un ambiente grafico mi viene più comodo clikkare sull'icona del file stesso che non lanciare da shell uno script che mi apra quel file in un dato programma ... tanto se ho configurato l'ambiente il click sull'icona basta per lanciare il programma associato a quel tipo di file.

Forse è un mio limite ma non sono sicuro di cogliere appieno il vantaggio di automatizzare con uno script l'utilizzo di alcuni programmi interattivi...

Ok, si potrebbe far aprire un documento e attendere la sua chiusura prima di lanciare un sw (tipo leggiti la licenza prima di usare il sw) ma non mi viene in mente molto altro ...

----------

## topper_harley

Ma allora l'editor che impostiamo nell'/etc/rc.conf che utilità ha?

```
# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

# You may use something other than what is listed here.

#EDITOR="/bin/nano"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

```

Per quel che ne so, ci sono delle applicazioni che si appoggiano a questo file quando non viene specificato nulla di diverso.

Mi viene in mente per esempio Mutt che, in assenza di configurazioni specifiche, per la scrittura e la modifica dei messaggi, utilizza l'editor impostato nell'rc.conf.

----------

## Luca89

Io, di quello che dici tu, ne colgo l'utilitÃ  solo come editor di testo senza X, per esempio utilizzando programmi come "visudo", i quali devono chiamare un editor per modificare un file. In questi casi viene utilizzata la variabile d'ambiente EDITOR che su Gentoo si setta in /etc/rc.conf. Oltre agli editor ci sono anche i pager che hanno la variabile PAGER e funzionano allo stesso modo.

----------

## topper_harley

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Io, di quello che dici tu, ne colgo l'utilitÃ  solo come editor di testo senza X, per esempio utilizzando programmi come "visudo", i quali devono chiamare un editor per modificare un file. In questi casi viene utilizzata la variabile d'ambiente EDITOR che su Gentoo si setta in /etc/rc.conf. Oltre agli editor ci sono anche i pager che hanno la variabile PAGER e funzionano allo stesso modo.

 

Quindi il file rc.conf setta semplicemente delle variabili d'ambiente?

----------

## Luca89

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Quindi il file rc.conf setta semplicemente delle variabili d'ambiente?

 

No, nel file rc.conf vengono indicate alcune variabili per la configurazione del sistema, EDITOR viene impostata in rc.conf ma poi diventa variabile d'ambiente quando il file /etc/profile (il quale setta le variabili d'ambiente) la estrapola.

Questo lo trovi in /etc/profile:

```
# Extract the value of EDITOR

[ -z "$EDITOR" ] && EDITOR="`. /etc/rc.conf 2>/dev/null; echo $EDITOR`"

[ -z "$EDITOR" ] && EDITOR="/bin/nano"

export EDITOR

```

Se vuoi aggiungere altre variabili d'ambiente al tuo sistema mettile in /etc/env.d/99<nome> (metti il nome che vuoi).

----------

